# Introducing qqTimer for Chrome



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 13, 2009)

https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ndmeajlcpfdcaicdmdooblneofncipag

This extension takes qqwref's qqtimer, and puts it into the format of a Google Chrome extension, allowing you to get scrambles, and take averages without actually needing to navigate to the site.
Note: this was done with the permission of qqwref. Also, read the description on the extension site, because there are some minor bugs.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 13, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## Musturd (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Logan (Dec 13, 2009)

hahahaha. Now I can look at Stefan whenever I want!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 13, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> [email protected]



I felt that it was the only picture appropriate for a cube related extension.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 13, 2009)

Me? Hmm... screenshot?

Chrome extensions are too half-baked for me. The page says my version doesn't support them yet. To fix it, they ask me to visit the beta channel and give me a link to it, but that link is dead. Bravo, Google.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 13, 2009)

@Stefan: http://www.google.com/intl/en/landing/chrome/beta/


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hate the fact that the size is so small though =/


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 14, 2009)

Epic.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the screenshot. Should better be Michael's own "MZRG" icon, though, as I have nothing to do with qqTimer.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 14, 2009)

Regarding the icon, what I figured here was that this extension is very directly targeted at speedcubers, most of whom are probably forum members here. I figured that the people who download this extension will already be well aware of who the original author of qqtimer is (and in case someone didn't, it's in the description.) Based on this, I (somewhat jokingly) figured that I should make the icon something that the target group will relate to speedcubing, and Stefan just popped into my head. If it's really that much of an issue though, I can change it when I get home.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 14, 2009)

I think there should be a button that lets you open qqtimer in a new tab while retaining the times.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 14, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> I think there should be a button that lets you open qqtimer in a new tab while retaining the times.



Well I could put in a link to qqtimer at the bottom, but I'm fairly certain I can't move the times over.


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 14, 2009)

hey great job, i still prefer the larger version of the original site, but none the less congrats...any ideas of how to remove the link from my chrome bar? im not so computer savy


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 14, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> hey great job, i still prefer the larger version of the original site, but none the less congrats...any ideas of how to remove the link from my chrome bar? im not so computer savy



Hit the wrench at the top left and go down to extensions. There should be a disable and an uninstall button.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've found it's easier to just save the page to my computer. Chrome's extensions haven't worked well for me (I AM running the Linux dev build though, so that may be it) but I'll give it a try after my comp sci exam that starts in 8 minutes.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey guys, MAJOR changes thanks to Patrick Jameson. My only role in this version was hosting it on my account, so 100% of credit goes to him. According to google, the update should role out to users within a few hours, but if you want it now you can just reinstall it. 





Edit: About dropdown menus not working and the timer losing anything as soon as you click out of them. These are both functions of chrome, not the extension. The dropdown issue is being dealt with, and I know a lot of developers are asking google to allow extensions to run in the background, so hopefully both issues will be dealt with in the near future.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 15, 2009)

change the icon, i dont want people watching me while i solve :/
-----------------------------------------------------------------
i installed it, and if the guy that made is willing to constantly update it, i will stick to it


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 15, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> and if the guy that made is willing to constantly update it



"constantly update?" o_0


----------



## Logan (Dec 15, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> change the icon, i dont want people watching me while i solve :/
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> i installed it, and if the guy that made is willing to constantly update it, i will stick to it



Watcha talkin' about Willis?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok, so Ethan just updated to v1.3 and here are most(I'm probably forgetting some) of changes/bug fixes I've made since v1.1.

-Changed layout to better suit the popup
-For manual enter, everything after space is a comment
-Allow you to click away and exit chrome(edit: and shut down your computer!) without losing your times
-Allow you to delete all and single times(with a confirmation that you wish to do so; see pic)
-Allow you to comment times using 'leave comment'

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/922232/qq3.png

Still to do: Figure out a good way to change puzzle type. For now, you can do what Ethan said and click timer options -> tab -> use arrow keys to change.

If you find any bugs or want to suggest a change, feel free to post.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 17, 2009)

I would just like to once again point out that at this point, this is almost 100% Patrick's project. All applause goes to him.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 17, 2009)

Haha. This is great. Thanks a lot!


----------

